
LinkedIn's CEO Jeff Weiner Just Shared Some Brilliant Career Advice - devy
https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/it-took-linkedins-ceo-exactly-2-sentences-to-give-.html
======
oggyhead
Brilliant advice? More like overused uninspiring crap.. perhaps as uninspiring
like the LinkedIn UI and everything LinkedIn ...

